# API fail!!!



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

I have climbed since the day I started deer hunting and never thought about falling or equiptment wear and tear from the looks of the climber you would have though it was in perfect condition the rubber on the outside of the linked chain wasn't cracked or ripped or anything, but Saturday morning on my way down the tree, my bottom platform chain snapped and not even at the pin, 5 links up so I fell from prolly 16-17 feet and landed on my side, I walked away with scratches and bad bruising but no broke bones and my life, I have a harness but never slide it up the tree or down just always turned around and hooked it before sitting, not telling everybody this to scare them but I from now on will be attachéd to the tree at all times, it makes a little more noise and a little more time but I never want to experience this again or hear about it, I wasn't going to post but I feel better with sharing this with y'all, I've grown to like this page and everyone on it just don't want this to happen to anyone else


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's the chain


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

Glad you are ok... Someone was def watching out for you...

Stalking my dinner


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Holy crap. I would be calling API. Glad your OK. I'm with you on that tether from the ground up. Always use it.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Your very lucky. Why wouldn't you use your harness climbing up and down? That's when all falls occur.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

I used a climber for over five years with no safety harness and the Lord sure was watching out for me because I had several close calls coming back down. I started using a harness two years ago and the first year with a harness my bottom piece fell out of reach of my feet at over 30 ft. Talk about an eye opener. Glad I had my harness on and bottom piece attached to the top. None of us ever know when we are going to be caught in an unpredictable situation but you sure can help yourself out by taking an extra couple minutes coming up as well as climbing down. Very glad to hear you didn't sustain any serious or life threatening injuries. Wear a harness!


----------



## btfl (Dec 2, 2010)

I had a weld fail on my summit at 30 ft last week. Like you I was wearing my harness, but didn't have it attached. The outcome wasn't anything like yours, and I was able to climb down. You are lucky to be alive....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man....glad u are good to go!!!! I never used a harness till bout 2 years ago. I figured since I was peeping Logan in safety that it wouldn't hurt me either!!!


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

Now I am scared of my climber. I have an API and it sometimes will stay on the tree for weeks. Not sure about it now.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

This goes out to everyone... wear your damn harnesses on the way up AND down... quit being stupid and your tree straps as well... Enough said...thread closed..

The Ref









Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

How much you want for your API stand??? I know you will be selling it after that incident!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I lost a good friend in 2009 to this type of tragedy... "Link below" also I have a couple that survived the fall, but not without great sacrifice... I can't climb anymore but if I could I would be strapped in at all times... 

God bless you Todd... http://www.northescambia.com/2009/10/autopsy-released-in-tree-stand-death


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

I def will be strapped at all times now, it sucks that it had to take what happend to get me to do it, but I didn't put this on here to get called stupid or an idiot but to try and maybe get a few that climbed the way I climbed or not wear one at all to think about it


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

Glad you are ok. I never wear mine going up or down, but I will now. WOW!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*A broken back and a crushed ankle*

I wish I could show you the X Rays of my back and my ankle from 3 years ago. 
I underwent two surgeries and spent 2 1/2 weeks in the hospital because of equipment failure on a chain on hanging stand. I now have titanium rods in my back and plates and screws in my ankle.
It's one thing to fall 20 feet, but believe me it is a lot worse when you aren't prepared and go down back first.
God spared my life that day, and I feel compelled to share my experience with others.
Please wear your harness, your family needs you.


----------



## Rowdy (Mar 6, 2011)

I used to climb for years without a harness. Had a few close calls. Wasn't enough for me to see the light. When my little girl was born I started wearing one. It shouldn't have taken that long. Harnesses are one of the few things they peddle on the hunt'n shows that everyone needs. They only make good sense.

Brought to you by the fine folks at Forum Runner.


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Good reminder for all of us out there. 

“That $80 is a cheap insurance policy,”


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

A year ago today, a friend of mine hit the ground from 12 ft because he forget to put on his harness, since today a year ago, tremendous pain, several operations, and walking with a bad limp. Put on your harness, there is a lot of new stuff out there to use. Tree stands are a tool, and tools break.


----------



## canepole (Jun 6, 2008)

Its been 4 years today since I fell and it was definitely a life changing event. I cant tell u how bad I wish I would have had on a harness.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I know two people that have fallen on the last two weekends. One because of missing the loop after readjusting an Ol Man on the way up and the other had a commercially built ladder stand break a weld. Thankfully there injuries were fairly minor....I'm a believer in my HSS...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Just wanted to say, because of this post, i strapped to the tree up and down and now back up. It wasnt as bad as I thought. Good lookin out fellow PFF'rs. I thankyou and so do my family!


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Man i never strap to tree up or down either but this will make me. I use an API too holy cow man glad you are ok.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

archer-1 said:


> I know two people that have fallen on the last two weekends. One because of missing the loop after readjusting an Ol Man on the way up...


 
It has crossed my mind to adjust my Ol Man while in the tree, but I never had the balls to do it. That's why.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

gator7_5 said:


> It has crossed my mind to adjust my Ol Man while in the tree, but I never had the balls to do it. That's why.


Thats why I use a Cougar Claw...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> It has crossed my mind to adjust my Ol Man while in the tree, but I never had the balls to do it. That's why.


X2

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Toystratos268 (Oct 19, 2012)

*API upper chain fail!!*

On the way up a tree Saturday morning. This happened! I WAS one of those "don't use a harness on the way up or down", guys. After a backwards fall of 15 or 20 feet, I will be strapped in once my feet leave the ground. God was on my side, this time. It could have and should have been worse!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad your ok. Now go buy you a summit.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you made it out in 1 piece!!!


----------



## Toystratos268 (Oct 19, 2012)

I was thinkng about buying another API. Before Saturday that is! Ended up using my other API for the evening hunt. Let me tell you IT WAS A VERY SCARY FEELING! Actually climbed the same tree I had fallen out of that morning and seen deer. I am very sore this morning and have an appointment to see my Doctor in the A.M. I guess you really like your Summit. Which do you suggest?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Toystratos268 said:


> I was thinkng about buying another API. Before Saturday that is! Ended up using my other API for the evening hunt. Let me tell you IT WAS A VERY SCARY FEELING! Actually climbed the same tree I had fallen out of that morning and seen deer. I am very sore this morning and have an appointment to see my Doctor in the A.M. I guess you really like your Summit. Which do you suggest?


I have the viper and its comfortable. If u fall from a summit it is your own fault.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

On top of wearing your harness, make sure you tether your top and bottom pieces of your climber, especially y'all that don't climb with a Summit yet. You don't want to be hanging 25' up looking down at the other half of your climber on the ground.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad you are ok. At this point that is the most important thing.. That might be why they recommend you thoroughly check out your stand each and every year.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Great, just great! I have two API stands in the woods right now and I love those things. Now I will be thinking about that every time I use them.

Thanks for the heads up. I will use them with extreme caution from now on.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Damn...I'm shopping around for a climber this week. I've looked at the chain climbers and I just didn't trust them because ya can't SEE the chain to inspect it. Now I read this thread...wow. I'm also one who never thought to wear a harness while climbing. I always thought of it as a safety for falling asleep or a big-nasty spider jumping on me (lol F'n spiders)...never really thought about the damn stand breaking. Sold...I'll wear it. Thanks OP.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

API for sale!!! I am way to fat to be in it anyway.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

A guy in the camp last year fell 15ft using a API .....If you own own don't use it no more....This problem with the chain coming apart has been a DESIGN problem for years.....Class Action Lawsuit should end this madness.....From what I've read is that a small limb/spur gets caught in between the flats of a link and wedges them apart ...causing failure....This case looks a little different but the same FAILURE....
I swear by my summits ,but if you don't strap tight the seat section ,you can have a bad situation when standing on the bottom.....its easy to lean to one side or the other which can knock it loose and coming unattached to the tree.....
I'm glad you are alright...but you beat the odds this time and I blame it ALL on API....
"ACCIDENT PENDING INDEED" is what it stands for......Someone needs to make a different cable for them asap......


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Could you imagine the feeling you get when that pop happens..


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't like any stand that uses a pin or set of pins to hold me up. Pins break and pins fail. Pins in chain links fail. Summits have a way better system in my opinion, not that they can't fail also but I've yet to read a post that says I fell from a summit because the cable or pin broke.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

I fell Sunday morning from 20' up due to my own fault. First time in 12 years or so of using a climber. My bottom fell (its tied to the upper so no big deal as its happened before), and here's my fault. At the top of the tree before I climbed down, I unhooked the seat and tossed it to the ground so it wouldn't be in my way. Well once the bottom fell, I decided since I didn't have a seat to sit in and retrieve the bottom, I just dipped up and put my knees on the arm rests. The as I leaned (bad mistake) to grab the tether, the top lost its bite and hit the lower. I fell head first until my harness caught and slammed my face into the tree. So there I am just hanging around. Gather my thoughts and start getting g my stand back under me. Bark burn on my face, few bruises on my back, and a sore neck, but I lived to hunt again thanks to my harness!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I also have safety ropes with prusic knot slides going up on everyone of my lock ons. Bought a bunch of 5000-7250lb test rope and made my own. You can build 3-4 for they want for HSS wants for 1.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I also have safety ropes with prusic knot slides going up on everyone of my lock ons. Bought a bunch of 5000-7250lb test rope and made my own. You can build 3-4 for they want for HSS wants for 1.


This is what i have as well.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Could you imagine the feeling you get when that pop happens..


Yea the sudden need to change my huggies..


----------



## Toystratos268 (Oct 19, 2012)

The feeling of when that "pop" happens........ It felt A LOT like hitting the ground! I do inspect the chains and replace the covering every year. I didn't see anything that made me feel unsafe. I contacted API about what happened, just so they would know. There was never a recall on my model #. However, there was one on another model. They used the same chain. It has stamped on the chain API-07. My question to them was, if it used the same chain and that"s the reason for the recall. Why wans't my Model # recalled also? They became very quiet...... then asked me to send an Email with pictures of the chains, measurements, over all condition of the stand, and a summery of what happened. Being that I wasn't strapped to the tree. (just me being an idiot) Should I just send the Email or contact someone first? (aka, lawyer)


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Toystratos268 said:


> The feeling of when that "pop" happens........ It felt A LOT like hitting the ground! I do inspect the chains and replace the covering every year. I didn't see anything that made me feel unsafe. I contacted API about what happened, just so they would know. There was never a recall on my model #. However, there was one on another model. They used the same chain. It has stamped on the chain API-07. My question to them was, if it used the same chain and that"s the reason for the recall. Why wans't my Model # recalled also? They became very quiet...... then asked me to send an Email with pictures of the chains, measurements, over all condition of the stand, and a summery of what happened. Being that I wasn't strapped to the tree. (just me being an idiot) Should I just send the Email or contact someone first? (aka, lawyer)


I'm thinking if the stand has it stamped on it "wear a safety harness at all times using this stand" there where be nothing a lawyer could do ? Idk I just noticed that my summit says that yesterday just curious


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I just replaced the chain on my API a few weeks ago before the start of this season. I bought the chain on amazon for like $15 and the shrink wrap on ebay for $8 or so (free shipping for both). Hardly any effort to change one periodically and could prevent this type of thing from happening. They want well over $60 for one on API's website. All this being said, I always have my muddy harness on when I'm climbing.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Toystratos268 said:


> The feeling of when that "pop" happens........ It felt A LOT like hitting the ground! I do inspect the chains and replace the covering every year. I didn't see anything that made me feel unsafe. I contacted API about what happened, just so they would know. There was never a recall on my model #. However, there was one on another model. They used the same chain. It has stamped on the chain API-07. My question to them was, if it used the same chain and that"s the reason for the recall. Why wans't my Model # recalled also? They became very quiet...... then asked me to send an Email with pictures of the chains, measurements, over all condition of the stand, and a summery of what happened. Being that I wasn't strapped to the tree. (just me being an idiot) Should I just send the Email or contact someone first? (aka, lawyer)


Well, I doubt a lawyer will be able to help much. I'm sure API has their bases covered. They may respond better to your mentioning that this "API fail" thread, on a very popular hunting forum, has over 3000 views...along with quite a few similar stories and you plan on sharing the outcome of this with everyone.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks - used to be (before this email) I would only attach the harness when at 'altitude' or coming down (very loose so it would come down easy). Will wear the harness up and down now.
Really like the summit stands.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

bamaman08 said:


> I just replaced the chain on my API a few weeks ago before the start of this season. I bought the chain on amazon for like $15 and the shrink wrap on ebay for $8 or so (free shipping for both). Hardly any effort to change one periodically and could prevent this type of thing from happening. They want well over $60 for one on API's website. All this being said, I always have my muddy harness on when I'm climbing.


Sorry but new plastic won't stop a lightered pine tree limb or small hardwood spike from making it's way into the chain....What's so bad is that your weight is what pry's the links apart and its happening on the blind side of the tree so it will always be a surprise when it happens.....
Baker treestands went out of business because people got hurt using them......Either API make a safer product or go out of business.....1 injury is to many when it comes to people getting hurt using a SAFE product......


----------



## Airmaster (May 5, 2012)

I have that same stand..... API with the chain.... Its about 15 years old....Guess it's time to retire the old girl after this post.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Airmaster said:


> I have that same stand..... API with the chain.... Its about 15 years old....Guess it's time to retire the old girl after this post.


Me too. Hurts though, like losing a friend that was there with me helping on some of my most fun days!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

